# Serious Question about Pihl Logging



## serial killer (Apr 27, 2009)

In season 1, why did they have aluminum foil covering every available surface in their office? I mean, clocks, picture frames, phones and stuff on the desk, windows, etc. Is it to protect from gamma rays or maybe to disable the Browning company's high tech spy equipment? Do they know something I don't know? Should I be wearing a tin foil brain bucket when I go out to the woods?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 27, 2009)

:hmm3grin2orange:spys tom trees


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 27, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:spys tom trees



+1

Looks just like my office. And bedroom. And the dogs' kennel.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 27, 2009)

Its either to protect themselves from the aliens, or... 

They covered up all the advertizing items in the office with foil.


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2009)

Vernonia is a different place...


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2009)

Just told it has something to do with copyright infringement? I doubt it, it's gotta be to prevent snoose spit stains...


----------



## serial killer (Apr 27, 2009)

Their light switch cover and countertop are infringing on copyrights?


----------



## windthrown (Apr 27, 2009)

Junior said:


> Vernonia is a different place...



It is? I have lived in smaller towns that that (and even more logging essentric).


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2009)

It's a special place...The jamboree is always good entertainment, they put one on every summer.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 27, 2009)

serial killer said:


> Their light switch cover and countertop are infringing on copyrights?



I bet they have trademark logo ads on those places covered up (yes, even light switch plates). If and when I am in Vernonia again I will pop in their office. Looks like they are selling off most of their equipment up there now. The Mike Phil Logging equipment sale ad says, "I can't wait for the bailout!"


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2009)

The way things are going, Vernonia might just be a ghost town soon.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 27, 2009)

Fumigation?


----------



## Kunes (Apr 27, 2009)

haha i don't remember seeing all that tin foil good eyes


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 27, 2009)

capetrees said:


> Fumigation?



+1 

Normally plastic bags or tarp is used.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 28, 2009)

Junior said:


> The way things are going, Vernonia might just be a ghost town soon.



Foreclosures are really common out there right now. Lots of houses on the market there too, and they are falling fast in price as well. Not uncommon here though. Hood River lost all of its auto dealerships this year. As for ghost towns, I lived in what was Skelley near Elkton. Skelley had 300 people in 1900. Now there are about 30. All that is left of the old town there is the dance hall. The mill was moved, and most of the old houses were moved or burned down. The post office was on the property that I lived on there someplace. There was another house on the property that was moved in the 1960s. Dunno why, but they upped and moved the whole house somepalce else, rather than leave it and build another one.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 28, 2009)

My aunt covered all the windows in her trailer when she was growing marijuana back in the 70's...Maybe the Pihls are branching out into wacky tobaccky to generate some extra revenue.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 28, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> My aunt covered all the windows in her trailer when she was growing marijuana back in the 70's...Maybe the Pihls are branching out into wacky tobaccky to generate some extra revenue.



Speaking of that... the high school where my kids go is in the process of installing the new swimming pool they imported from Italy. The economy right now means no big donors to help the project along. A suggestion was made last week to halt school sports and convert the football field into a medical marijuana garden. That way the kids would learn about management and cutting edge medical teatment. The mind that made that suggestion said most kids will end up as fat lazy adults so why have sports just to prolong the inevitable.


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 28, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Speaking of that... the high school where my kids go is in the process of installing the new swimming pool they imported from Italy. The economy right now means no big donors to help the project along. A suggestion was made last week to halt school sports and convert the football field into a medical marijuana garden. That way the kids would learn about management and cutting edge medical teatment. The mind that made that suggestion said most kids will end up as fat lazy adults so why have sports just to prolong the inevitable.



Good call


----------



## TxAggie (Apr 28, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Speaking of that... the high school where my kids go is in the process of installing the new swimming pool they imported from Italy. The economy right now means no big donors to help the project along. A suggestion was made last week to halt school sports and convert the football field into a medical marijuana garden. That way the kids would learn about management and cutting edge medical teatment. The mind that made that suggestion said most kids will end up as fat lazy adults so why have sports just to prolong the inevitable.



They're going to need more snack machines! :smoking:


----------



## JAM (Apr 28, 2009)

Fat, Lazy alien pot growers from mars. :help:


----------

